# advanced German volume training!



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2011)

as the title implies, I am attempting a German volume training routine, advanced version.  I remember having good results when I did this the last time.  I really want to try to see the whole thing through this time, which is hard for me, but I'm gonna attempt it.  should be fun....

here is yesterday's workout:
overhand pendlay rows
200 x 5 (10 sets)

hammer curls
50 x 5 (10 sets)

upright rows
105 x 6 (3 sets)

db preacher curls
40 x 6 (3 sets)


and here is today's workout:
decline bench press
225 x 5 (10 sets)

close grip bench press
205 x 5 (8 sets)
205 x 4 (2 sets)


the rest intervals on all the 10 set exercises are going to be 100 seconds, and the additional pull day exercises are going to be 90 sec.  I won't be doing anything extra for push and lower body because for push, my elbows can't handle tricep isolation exercises, so I'm combining everything into the 10 set exercises, and lower won't have extra because I'm sure it will be demanding enough as it is.


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 16, 2011)

The GVT can be a great way to push past a plateau. I responsed very well to GVT. GVT allowed me to plaw through a plateau that I was facing not too long ago. It also eliminated the boredom that was starting to creep into my training as a result of following the same old routine involving heavy weights and lower rep ranges.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2011)

The pendlay rows, are they were you put it down on the floor after every rep? if so how do you find them, been meaning to try that one must destroy the back?!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> The GVT can be a great way to push past a plateau. I responsed very well to GVT. GVT allowed me to plaw through a plateau that I was facing not too long ago. It also eliminated the boredom that was starting to creep into my training as a result of following the same old routine involving heavy weights and lower rep ranges.



Well, actually I am doing the advanced version where you do 10 sets of 5 reps then up the weight and do 10x4 then up the weight again and do 10x3, then repeat. I happen to respond well to low reps, so I chose this version, but if I get through the program and like it, I might be willing to try the original 10x10 workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> The pendlay rows, are they were you put it down on the floor after every rep? if so how do you find them, been meaning to try that one must destroy the back?!



In my experience with them, I really like them a lot. That opinion may change when I do them with heavier weight, but as of now I really like them. I find it easier to keep your back at more of an angle close to 90 degrees, while at the same time not totally destroying your lower back. Putting the weight down every rep totally reduces the low back strain you feel on a regular bent row. 

I will say that they are meant to be a somewhat explosive movement, meaning it's hard to be strict on them in the bodybuilding sense. Think deadlift but for the lats.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 18, 2011)

April 18

Lever Machine Squats
270 x 5 (10 sets)

Hammer Curls
50 x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

This volume training must be brutal, 10 sets of bench, then 10 sets of decline bench and if that wasnt enough 10 sets of close grip with a still fairly heavy weight! Your triceps and chest must hate you haha. I hope you get the results you want for putting yourself through sessions like that, great work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 20, 2011)

April 20

Happy Birthday to my little girl who turns 2 today 

Pendlay Rows
210 x 4 (10 sets)

Upright Rows
110 x 4 (10 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2011)

April 23

Lever Machine Squats
285 x 4 (8 sets)

Alt DB Curls
55 x 4 (8 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

Have you ended this experiment?


----------

